# How do you get bouncy gorgeous hair like Eva Mendez has in The Women??????



## jdepp_84 (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay so I am totally obsessed with Eva Mendez after seeing her in this movie.  She is super gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And that hair! Anybody now how to get it???? OMG I think im in love!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 23, 2008)

Apply a voluminous moose all over your damp towel dried hair and massage well into your roots.  I love john Freida voluminous moose. Then blow dry it out with a big round brush, use a heat protectant as well.

I would use velcro hair rollers depending on how long your hair is 2" would be nice.  As you section the hairs spray it with a voluminous hair spray before you start rolling the sections.  Let it sit and dry for a good 30 minutes minimum and you will have volumious thick wavy hair!

I tried doing this with a curling iron but i think the velcro really gives it that oomph.


----------



## rachybloom (Dec 23, 2008)

I was also obsessed with her hair (even if her character was a major bitch haha).. I loved it in the lingerie store scene (I think it was in a low ponytail with a pouf at the crown? SO cute)

Does anybody know any good velcro rollers that are decently priced and would work well? I've never tried them

just to add for the poster.. They probably teased it a lot at the crown area and then smoothed it out to make it big, but not all "tangled" looking.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 23, 2008)

^^ Yup tease the hair as well... A technique i suck at... takes some practice...


Oh and p.s. dont put too much hair spray, a little goes a very long way.  Too much will make the hair stiff :\


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_ Does anybody know any good velcro rollers that are decently priced and would work well? I've never tried them._

 
OH use this website https://www.glidehairtools.com.au/sh...sCat=0_571_618  Decently priced velcro rollers that do the job


----------



## RoseyPosey (Dec 23, 2008)

I buy my velcro rollers at walgreens! they are like godl plated on the inside so they heat up nicely when blasted with the blow dryer.

I think they are under 5 bucks for 3 or 4 of them. i use like 12 on my whole head.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 23, 2008)

I get velcro rollers wherever.. Sally beauty supply, there's even a little dollar store by my house that has them, same quality. 

I just did my hair with them for the first time this weekend, and OMG, it looked awesome! I had movie star hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I was like.. okay I'm never _not_ roller-setting my hair. It's better for it too, because less heat damage. It takes longer when you let it air dry but it's sooo worth it. shiny, silky love.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I get velcro rollers wherever.. Sally beauty supply, there's even a little dollar store by my house that has them, same quality. 

I just did my hair with them for the first time this weekend, and OMG, it looked awesome! I had movie star hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I was like.. okay I'm never not roller-setting my hair. It's better for it too, because less heat damage. It takes longer when you let it air dry but it's sooo worth it. shiny, silky love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What type of hair products did u use with the rollers? i.e. mousse, hair serum etc...


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_What type of hair products did u use with the rollers? i.e. mousse, hair serum etc..._

 
I just sprayed it with leave-in conditioner while it was wet, and then by section I put a little bit of this Pureology styling lotion:

Pureology Styling Lotion 7 oz.

Which worked well, I love pureology..   but I saw this stuff at Whole Foods that I'm going to pick up next time!! :

Jane Carter Solution

Hopefully it will be even better!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I am def going to try out all these tips.  Gosh she is gorgeous!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_I was also obsessed with her hair (even if her character was a major bitch haha).. I loved it in the lingerie store scene (I think it was in a low ponytail with a pouf at the crown? SO cute)

Does anybody know any good velcro rollers that are decently priced and would work well? I've never tried them

just to add for the poster.. They probably teased it a lot at the crown area and then smoothed it out to make it big, but not all "tangled" looking._

 
I love that scene too! She looks so fab, and yeah, MAJOR sexy bitch!


----------



## user79 (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you need clips to secure velcro rollers? Would it work to do them on semi-airdried hair and then roll them up, then blast them with hot air?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Do you need clips to secure velcro rollers? Would it work to do them on semi-airdried hair and then roll them up, then blast them with hot air?_

 
I have to say yes, you need clips.  If they dont feel secure you need to put little pins in them.  But overall they seem to keep the hair in place.

Personally I've found they work best on hair that is just _a_ _little_ damp. After curling I just blow dry it for 5-10 minutes then wait 20 minutes for the hair to cool down so it doesnt lose its curl and finish it off with a finishing spray or a styling creme.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 23, 2008)

I Always pinup the curls when using a round brush!!


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Do you need clips to secure velcro rollers? Would it work to do them on semi-airdried hair and then roll them up, then blast them with hot air?_

 

I would also say yes to the clips. Some of the online tutorials I've looked at say you don't need them, but I like them to feel secure on my head because I wear them around my house for a long time while my hair dries.. and if I bend over to pick something up, I don't want them flying out of my hair. 

That said, these are the best kind of clips to use IMO. Bobby pins are useless in this instance. I use these double prong metal clips:






^ they make plastic ones as well, but they are also pretty useless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And as far as the hair being wet, I don't do it right after I get out of the shower, I let it dry for about 10-15 minutes, spray on some leave-in conditioner and then start... unless your hair is SUPER curly you can do it that way. Otherwise the side bonds of the hair start forming curls and it will be difficult to get it as smooth.  I let it air dry pretty much the whole way, and then right at the end I put my blowdryer on low-med and just do the roots to give it a little more volume. I would love to have one of those hood dryers in my house but I don't at the moment. But this method works just fine.. 

Oh, and the removal part I've found it's easiest and least frizz-inducing to hold the section of hair a few inches from the scalp, tilt the roller about 45° and just unwind. NEVER pull them out and let the velcro brush through your hair, you will have a frizzy mess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Good luck!


----------

